# Endo and clomid



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Any ladies on here with endometriosis who are on clomid?


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi saffa  

there have been ladies who have been on this board who have had endo + been given clomid so i hope they reply for you, is there anything specific you would like to know  ?

xxx


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

hiya. I have PCOS and endo and have had 6 rounds of clomid, although they didn't know about the endo when i was on it. Only just got round to having a lap and dye a year after i first started on the clomid when they discoved extensive endo. The reason it took so long for me to get the op over and done with though was because i got a BFP on my 4th cycle of clomid 3 days before the first lap was schelduled (must've had the endo then although we didn't know) Sadly miscarried and after 2 more clomid cycles the cons has now moved us on to IUI, which he did say he'd recommend in light of the endo they found. 

Are you already on clomid? as cleg said, is there anything you wanted to know which we might be able to help with?

jesXXX


----------



## Saffa77 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies but was just basically wanting to know if clomid aggravates the endo and makes it grow back more and create cysts?  I have severe endo and have done 2 x CD21 bloods and 1 said 20 which is low for ovulation and other detected no ovulation. I had a lap in march to remove endo and cysts and was told my tubes were open but didnt know for how long because of adhesions and scar tissue and seeing a fertility specialist on Monday which may suggest clomid before I do IVF - but not too keen if it makes my endo worse 

S


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

hi Saffa - not sure i can help you there, as have absolutely no idea what effect the clomid might have had on me as only just found out about the endo   . I think some other ladies who have used clomid did find it aggravated cysts, but i guess it prob depends on where the endo is and how bad it is. 

     for whatever you decide to do, and     that you'll get your BFP in 2008!!!!

jesXXX


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

saffa unfotunaely clomid is not advisable when you have adhesions or blockages in the tubes as you stand a a hightened risk of eptopic PG, also along side what has already been said clomid can cause cysts so if you already suffer this is another factor to be taken into consideration, as for your day 21 bloods this is to check progesterone levels, anything over 30nmol/l is a indication of ovulation, anyhting lower suggests no ovulation but this all depends on when in your cycle you ovulated, day 21 bloods are taken on the presumption you ovulate on CD14 + this does not always occur you can indeed ovulate later

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, I have stage 4 endo and was prescribed 6mths of 50mg clomid 3 years ago....to boost (release more eggs) as I ovulate naturally.  It can sometimes aggravate endo because of the increased oestrogen levels....however, following the clomid I was fine but it was then having IVF and FET with additional hormones etc that seemed to aggravate things and I had to have yet another op for my endo in Feb 2007 (my 5th).....although it had been since May 2004 when I'd had my previous lap and my endo does seem to return around 2-3 years after surgery.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Rikke (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Saffa

I was just searching for the same information and came across you question. I saw my Dr on Friday and she has now suggested that I start Clomid straight after my second op for my endo (scheduled on 7th Aug). I asked her the question about whether Clomid could aggrevate my endo. She said that there is absolutely no evidence that this is the case. I guess it is hard to know whether clomid could  aggrevatiing the endo or whether it is just the natural couse of the endo. Unfortunately, we know that they return, and the quicker we can get pregnant the better for the endo. So I have decided to give clomid a go. You never know, this might just do the trick. Really hoping for a 2008 micracle...!! 

Rikke xx


----------

